# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  All-City Zig Zag

## Keijo98

Saikos näitä suomesta, tai yleensä mistään?
Onko kokemuksia kellään, onks ihan jeba?

----------


## JackOja

> Saikos näitä suomesta, tai yleensä mistään?



Foxcomp Finland on All-Cityn maahantuoja. Foxcomp on jälleenmyyjä ja muihinkin kioskeihin noita saanee tilattua?

----------


## Gambinamiäs

Jos teräsrunkoinen maantiepyörä kiinnostaa niin Fairlightin Strael on ihan pätevä vaihtoehto ja saa konfiguroitua omaan tarpeeseen eli runkokoot (kaikista koosta regular ja tall), stemmit, osasarjat jne saa valita ja maksaa sitten niistä mitä ottaa. Valmistajalta tilataan ja maksetaan sitten vielä tullit +alv eli ne ottaa budjetoidessa huomioon.

----------


## kaakku

^ ts. kaikkineen parin tonnin runko kotiin toimitettuna t. Secan 54T

----------


## nure

^Tuolla rahalla taitaa saada jo titaaniakin?

----------

